# Lyra.



## Rockman! (Feb 1, 2010)

That's her new U.S. name.

It keeps the same meaning.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2010)

Ew. Do not want. Soul was good, why couldn't they go with that? >_>

And what does Lyra mean?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ew. Do not want. Soul was good, why couldn't they go with that? >_>
> 
> And what does Lyra mean?


It means harp.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I still say they should've went with Soul...


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 1, 2010)

Not really concerned about her name. I don't watch the anime anymore.
It bothers me how much she looks like Mario.


----------



## John102 (Feb 1, 2010)

NOOOOO NOW EVEN NINTENDO IS ADDING PERIODS BEHIND NAMES! DDDDDDDDDXXXX

It's an okay name though...


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 1, 2010)

I just can't see ash EVER talking to her....

Hey there, Lyraperiod!


----------



## Zex (Feb 1, 2010)

Who's that.

Thats not Misty!

 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 1, 2010)

She looks familiar. :U Has that hat been used before?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Not really concerned about her name. I don't watch the anime anymore.
> It bothers me how much she looks like Mario.


It's not just the anime. She's in HeartGold and SoulSilver.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> She looks familiar. :U Has that hat been used before?


Sort of.

It's similar to the one Crystal wore in well.. Pokemon Crystal. Albeit this one is much more puffy and ridiculous looking.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her name's Kris, not Crystal.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of the name.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate that name.


----------



## Erica (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate how she has that puffy hat. :|


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> That's her new U.S. name.
> 
> It keeps the same meaning.









actually I like the name. it reminds me of the golden compass.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 1, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> actually I like the name. it reminds me of the golden compass.


This


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2010)

http://serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 2, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml


ETHAN? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- /raeg

That better change.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. WHY COULDN'T THEY JUST KEEP HIS NAME "GOLD"?! ;____;


----------



## easpa (Feb 2, 2010)

Ethan and Lyra?

Eww, don't want.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2010)

I miss Misty.


----------



## easpa (Feb 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I miss Misty.


Don't we all?

I wish she could be the heroine in a pokemon game...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Not really concerned about her name. I don't watch the anime anymore.
> It bothers me how much she looks like Mario.


^

And now the resemblance to Mario cannot be unseen. e_e


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

I wonder what they are gonna rename Silver as...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are gonna rename Silver as...


Metal 

XP

Let's hope not.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw this a month ago when i went to spriters resource.
I think they should've remade the girl from crystal since from what i remember she looked NOTHING like this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are gonna rename Silver as...


I'm pretty sure he hasn't gotten a name change. He's still Silver.

I don't know why they decided to change Gold, though... And I still don't understand why they got rid of Kris for Lyra. .-.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it is not something stupid, I am fine with the name change.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Rival George would like to battle"

I can imagine that after Ethan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gym Leader Bill has sent out Rattata.

-------

Pokemon Champion Sam would like to battle.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the name Ethan is still kinda hot... Like Brendan and Lucas. But George... e_o


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

You know how to turn everything sexual don't you?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HORMONES CANNOT BE CONTROLLED.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob you never cease to make me laugh.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks, I try. XD


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a galaxy far, far away......


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that coming from a mile away.

Not in a sexual way of course.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is saying that a name sounds kinda hot sexual? .-.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml


Damn, :\ .  Gold is like 100x better.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Wh-

B-

tsktsk


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying his name sounds hot, not that he is hot. <small>(Although he _is_... ;3)</small>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now adding Tye to the list of locked up people when I take over.
And Andrew is not one of the people locked up. No Visitation either.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermore means business son.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, you may now have a small island in the Carribean.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't separate us! IT'S _IMPOSSIBLE_!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could though. Or just kill you two on the spot, but I am not _that_ cruel of a leader.
I will cut you guys a deal. You can use skype to talk to each other but I get your souls.

Haha, I find this ironic that I am talking about separation in a topic with the title of Lyra.

Anyone who has read The Golden Compass knows what I am talking about


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 2, 2010)

I like that name.. I don't know why.. I just do


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I like that name.. I don't know why.. I just do


Same.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh.

I don't care for her at all. I wanted Kris in the games.


----------

